# Glis glis



## linz2882 (Jan 19, 2009)

Since nobody wants to talk to me about jerboas :sad: I thought I'd try Glis Glis. I have a problem. I called out the pest control people to find out what was making the racket in my roof ( thinking rats ) and he found Glis Glis droppings. Not suprising as the previous occupants had them here a few years ago. Now I think they are REALLY cute and would leave them where they are, but my housemate is fed up of her stuff in the loft getting eaten! I belive that as the householder I'm allowed to live trap them? But then what? There's no way I'm killing them and I'm not supposed to release them, am I? What would you do? Please be nice to me, I'm new and a bit scared!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Possibly pm Glidergirl (marie) she may be able to help you out 

our Fixx & loulou too 

they could possibly take them off your hands if you trap them or let you know of someone that could : victory:

hope that helps


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*dormice*

catch them up, and sell them. people will buy them, i used to breed and sell them myself, they look like a smaller grey squirrel, other name 4 them edible dormice.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have seen them sold for a fortune! I think it was £200 - £300 a pair!


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Just googled them, they are gorgeous, hope you can catch them and send them to a good home :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Stunning critters!! I agree with Emma... Have a word with glidergirl, loulou or FIXX on here. But definitely trap them... Wouldn't really want them escaping and colonising...


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You must call the council, they are a protected species so need licensed exterminators. Shame really, beautiful little things! Useless bit of info - they're known as seven sleepers in Europe as they hibernate for 7 months of the year.

Just to add - they are already colonising in the UK! This is not a money making thing, if you trap and sell you are breaking the law!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't realise they were native here *oops* 

Is there somewhere that the OP can contact that will trap them, but release them elsewhere? It would be a damned shame to exterminate them


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> You must call the council, they are a protected species* so need licensed exterminators*. Shame really, beautiful little things! Useless bit of info - they're known as seven sleepers in Europe as they hibernate for 7 months of the year.
> 
> Just to add - they are already colonising in the UK! This is not a money making thing, if you trap and sell you are breaking the law!


 
you mean they would go in and kill them? not catch them and find somewhere for them?? i cant believe they would extermite a protected species

are you not allowed to keep them as pets any more ? am only askin cos people on here have said they have bred them before so assumed they weere popular pets?

PS JEN you like ninja n spag in my siggy?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

DEFRA regard them as a pest because they are an introduced (and escaped) species. But under EU laws they are protected. The exterminators trap and humanely kill them (apparently!). You can keep CAPTIVE BRED Glis Glis as pets but these aren't captive, they're wild.

OP should either contact DEFRA but their council would probably be more help.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> DEFRA regard them as a pest because they are an introduced (and escaped) species. But under EU laws they are protected. The exterminators trap and humanely kill them (apparently!). You can keep CAPTIVE BRED Glis Glis as pets but these aren't captive, they're wild.
> 
> OP should either contact DEFRA but their council would probably be more help.


could they not be escapees of the previous owner, therefore bein captive bred? if caught n kept or even sold thm how could they prove they were wild n not cb? though even if they were escapees they could have bred makin the babies wild?


----------



## linz2882 (Jan 19, 2009)

They're definately wild, not that unusual around here apparently. The pest control people said the same thing, they would need a license to catch them. He said I'm allowed to live trap them as I live here, but there's no way I'm killing them! Just because they chew some stuff in the loft doesn't make them a pest to me. Far too cute to kill. Get what you're saying though.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay!!! Good for you Linz2882! There's loads of people I know of wanting these as pets and you're lucky enough to have them living with you! :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

linz2882 said:


> They're definately wild, not that unusual around here apparently. The pest control people said the same thing, they would need a license to catch them. He said I'm allowed to live trap them as I live here, but there's no way I'm killing them! Just because they chew some stuff in the loft doesn't make them a pest to me. Far too cute to kill. Get what you're saying though.


live trap them n then do what with them? gie them to pest control?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Such a shame they are considered pests... I didn't know they were introduced (or living wild at all) in the UK... Shows what I know. Good thing Marie is here *lol*

Yup, Cat... Very cute pic of the boys in your siggy  I love snuggly kitty pics  Just entered one into a "cutest pet contest" at our local asda, actually *lol*


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> could they not be escapees of the previous owner, therefore bein captive bred? if caught n kept or even sold thm how could they prove they were wild n not cb? though even if they were escapees they could have bred makin the babies wild?


DEFRA would request proof that they are CB as in a certificate from the breeder.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Didnt the Romans eat them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

colinm said:


> Didnt the Romans eat them?


 
LOL that was so random it made me spit my hot chocci an laugh :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... I giggled a bit, too 

They probably did...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Yeah... I giggled a bit, too
> 
> They probably did...


 
LOL im glad i wasnt the only person to find that random an funny :blush::lol2:


----------



## linz2882 (Jan 19, 2009)

Been looking up recipes on google, sounds tasty....

Don't worry, promise I won't eat them!


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Yup, they were intorduced by the Romans as a food item, they never got too far though... They're found around Bucks, Beds and Herts and not much further out.

You are allowed to live trap them (although I believe you need to clear that wil the council). If you did keep them it would be illegal to sell them on or ever release them again. They have big teeth and amazing gnawing abilities so a good big cage is a must. I'm sure you'd be able to find people to 'rescue' them for you, but no money can change hands.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Had any luck with the council yet? 
I keep jerboas so if you want to PM me feel free...


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ally said:


> Yup, they were intorduced by the Romans as a food item, they never got too far though... They're found around Bucks, Beds and Herts and not much further out.


They were introduced in 1902 by the Rothschild family.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> They were introduced in 1902 by the Rothschild family.


 
so if she was to capture them ray would she have to hand them over or would she get away with letting someone take them off her hands ?

or do you know of anyone that can step in an take them ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ally said:


> Yup, they were intorduced by the Romans as a food item, they never got too far though... They're found around Bucks, Beds and Herts and not much further out.
> 
> You are allowed to live trap them (although I believe you need to clear that wil the council). If you did keep them it would be illegal to sell them on or ever release them again. They have big teeth and amazing gnawing abilities so a good big cage is a must. I'm sure you'd be able to find people to 'rescue' them for you, but no money can change hands.


 
it would be illegal to sell them but would it still be illegal to hand them over to say ray or lou or marie..............to care for them ?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> it would be illegal to sell them but would it still be illegal to hand them over to say ray or lou or marie..............to care for them ?


I'm guessing not, but only on a technicality...


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you call DEFRA and ask them about stuff like this? I mean do they have helplines or similar for cases like this? Surely they would appreciate the fact that she is trying to do the best thing legally as well as for the animals welfare? Why destroy them if they are going to be permanently captive in the hands of experienced keepers...Although I suppose anyone taking them on would have to have some proof that they were allowed to have them, in case they were ever questioned?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Can you call DEFRA and ask them about stuff like this? I mean do they have helplines or similar for cases like this? Surely they would appreciate the fact that she is trying to do the best thing legally as well as for the animals welfare? Why destroy them if they are going to be permanently captive in the hands of experienced keepers...Although I suppose anyone taking them on would have to have some proof that they were allowed to have them, in case they were ever questioned?


 
i think its something to do with the fact if they have had any babies then the babies are wild bred which then come under the illegal to keep wild animals.............but yet also illegal to release them into the wild 

i dunno lol its all complicated to me lol


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi I work as a dog warden and a pesty, I dont deal with Glis Glis down here in the south but I know my collegues around the Windsor/Slough area do all the time. As a pesty it is against the law for us to release any pests...rats,mice, glis glis etc, we have to kill them but I know its not against the law for the public to catch rats etc and release them themselves, not sure about glis glis though. The councils do normally provide a pest service (I am contacted into my local council) but I do know Glis Glis have a charge of over £100 through the councils in the Slough area. You can ring SDK and see if they cover your area as going through the council contracters is a lot cheaper than using a private company. Personally I would catch them if I was you and release as far away from your property as you can. They will do so much damage in your loft and poss chew through wires etc.
Here is a fact sheet..
[ [ [ SDK ] ] ]


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Wouldn't the fact that Glis Glis are not native make it illegal to release them away from her house? Isn't that why you can't re-release grey squirrels if you take in rescues?...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

jerboa said:


> Wouldn't the fact that Glis Glis are not native make it illegal to release them away from her house? Isn't that why you can't re-release grey squirrels if you take in rescues?...


I believe you're correct on that one. Non natives, even if they were caught from the wild cannot be re-released.


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

I dont know in all honesty all I know is us pestys cant release them by law, just like we cant release rats etc but the public can. Who would know if she released them, at least they would live I guess. The office would know all the facts and their number is 08457573268 so maybe worth a call.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I found this by googling defra and then searching for Glis Glis;

Species listed in Schedules 5 and 6 of the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981, for which spring traps are approved by naming the species in the Order (e.g. Edible Dormice, _Glis glis_) or which fall under the term ‘small ground vermin’, would still need a licence to allow their taking or killing under the Wildlife and Countryside Act 1981. Applications for such licences should be made to Natural England.

So it looks like a license is needed even to trap them...


----------



## linz2882 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all the input! The blighters are still there, can hear them chewing something expensive-sounding as I type. I'm trying to leave them as long as possible. I have a large chipmunk cage knocking about I can shove them for a bit if needs be. Apparently I can rent a trap from the council. I was wondering if it's worth feeding them for a bit, somewhere I can put a trap easily as they don't venture out from the walls much. I wonder what they're eating? Anyone know what they're favourite is?! Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I know you trap wild mice and rats with peanut butter but I'm not sure how good that would be for them?!?! people trapping wild rats aren't normally looking out for the rats health if you know what I mean...


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeh I would try peanut butter to get their trust up, they like nuts, soft fruit, seeds berries etc so sure that will attract them.


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

What about one of the suet treats you can buy for wild birds with fruit and mealworms in? Thats a block so you could see at a glance if they had eaten any... I'm not saying thats a healthy diet for Glis Glis but as a one off to tempt them...


----------

